# Manual Transmission Leaking Fluid (A lot)



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I have not had the chance to get under the car, but what I noticed was the smell of trans fluid after I stepped out of the car the other night. I open up the hood and there is trans fluid all over the back of the firewall by the trans and it was a fast drip from the sub frame. I have a feeling it is from the diff area... Either the sealant couldn't hold or something came lose. I did not feel any difference in driving what so ever. I have not had a chance to look recently, but I am pretty sure worse when it is warm. It could be by the axles as well, but I'll keep you updated. Hopefully it is not too bad.... Thoughts?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like maybe the axle seals. If it's by the diff then it's likely those. Recently replace an axle? Or you've got another big problem like a cracked case or the diff's rivets ate away the inside and you're going to get a big grenade style explosion in there sometime soon

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Could be a number of things... The simples.would be an improperly torqued bolt, or as bad as the LSD malfunctioning because of faulty installation, etc.

Best course of action would be open a.d see what you find.

Oh, the seala.t used on the tranny after the LSD install could have gone bad, or again a faulty thing during install or re ensamble...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Could be a number of things... The simples.would be an improperly torqued bolt, or as bad as the LSD malfunctioning because of faulty installation, etc.
> 
> Best course of action would be open a.d see what you find.
> 
> ...


The seal I hope is all, was fine for 7K... I'll have time tomorrow to look at it.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Okay... well I finally got under the car today, a combination of the heat here in FL and the fact that I was scared to see what I would find.

I personally don't think its too bad. The trans case looks fine, the seals look okay (where the case splits by the diff).

What I think it is, is the driver's side flange from the diff. I will show you in pictures with my reasoning below.








[/url] P1080597 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]

This is the top view by the battery on top of the trans. You can see some pooling of trans fluid.








[/url] P1080603 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]

Next is under the car obviously I have a leak... which looks to be mostly on the driver's side some place.








[/url] P1080605 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]

Closer up under the trans on the driver's side looking near the axle there seems to be a bunch of fluid residue. Look behind the driver side axle on the trans... There is a bunch of fluid built up there.








[/url] P1080606 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]

A bit closer....








[/url] P1080607 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]

And this appears to be the problem. I think the flange from the diff has backed out just enough that it is allowing fluid to seep through, especially when warm. It is very shiny which it shouldn't be if it had been out in the elements for 7K+ miles... 

Now compare that to the passenger side flange (mind the gap) haha sorry, pun intended








[/url] P1080608 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]

If you see there is no shinny metal on the left side of the flange it is all rather dirty. Don't mind the overload of grease, I put that in there when I put the trans back in. I loaded that sucker up.

Now, this may be just me, but the way I think I'll try to fix it is the following.

I know there is an allen bolt in there that screws into the diff (no?...) So what I will try to do is hopefully it is this simple and tighten the bolt back in. Now my worries... What if the bolt is broken? How I have no clue how it could. But my only though is that somehow it backed out.

Is it easy or hard to replace the axle flange seal there? Is it worth it?

What do you guys think? I have never seen or heard of this issue. Or am I wrong and I have much bigger issues?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Here are some more pictures.... I has suggestions it was the 5th gear case... I don't think it is as I felt all the way around it and it was dry.

I took a couple more pictures with different angles, I am still leaning towards the axle flange from the trans... How would I know it's the seal or the allen bolt or could it be both?








[/url] P1080616 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]

5th gear case








[/url] P1080617 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]

more








[/url] P1080618 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] P1080620 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] P1080621 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]

You can see how it is spun everywhere around in onto the firewall too.








[/url] P1080622 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]

Different angle








[/url] P1080624 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]

Looking up under the batter box and master cylinder.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I have read up a bunch on replacing the axle seal but I have also come across other instances of this - He also noticed the shiny metal that was not consistent with the rest of the axle.. I don't know if it was on a mkv but one just tightened it and it worked fine. The other guy replaced the seal and it worked fine. But I was reading and it can be a little tricky to replace the seal if you don't have the proper tools - clip ring among a couple others. I'll contact the dealer to see how much they want for the seal and i'll go from there.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I think this DIY will work, no?

http://forums.triplezoom.com/showth...nge-Seal-Replacement-(02M-similar)&p=76498240


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks good. You have an LSD so post #8 may also come as some help too


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Looks good. You have an LSD so post #8 may also come as some help too


I will most likely replace the flange oil seal as well while I'm right there. I am just looking for the flange seal installer tool to help me ensure the seal goes on evenly and flush.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Son of a B**********!!!!! 

so i got the flange off and then all of a sudden i feel a bunch of big metal chunks... I look at the flange and there is no thurst washer, taper ring or circle clip on there... 








[/url] P1080637 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG] 








[/url] P1080638 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG] 

The rubber was my fault getting it out. The metal chunks were not. 








[/url] P1080640 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG] 








[/url] P1080639 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG] 
I am cleaning it out but I guess I'll have to wait until Monday to get the parts... I am NOT happy. I guess this happened then the bolt backed out some.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a few flanges laying around if you need anything

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Update...

I still can't get the flange in. I see the spring compress then it stops not too long after. If I take off the taper ring(13, seen in the attached image) I can get it in fine. So I have no clue...
Email:
I recently found my transmission leaking oil. I noticed it as coming from the driver side flange. I took out the flange and noticed that the only item on the flange was the spring. The thrust washer(12) that went on the spring was in pieces but the seal was not in too bad of shape. There are supposed to be 4 parts on the inner part of the flange, the spring(11), the Thrust Washer (12), Taper Ring (13) and Circlip (14). I know this because the dealer gave me the exploded view for my trans which is attached and the numbers reference the image. I am having extreme difficulties trying to get the flange back in, and the only way I can think that it can is if I take off the taper ring (13). Is the install not supposed to have the taper ring in it? The only reason I say this is because if the taper ring happened to be in pieces it is thick enough and big enough that I would find pieces sitting there. The only pieces I found were to the thrust washer, I know this because they matched exactly to the new one the dealer gave me. Again, the only way I see the flange going back in is if I remove the taper ring








[/url] Trans exploded view by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Alright, after emails from Gary Peloquin, we have resolved the issue. He says that EVERYTHING is suppose to come off the axle flange including the spring... See, I did not know this as i did not install it. So I know I can get it back in now haha. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Things i didn't know either. Good thing Gary knows what the eff he's doing! Lol
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

When reinstalling flanges in a stock diff, you need to push in while trying to get the bolt to thread then suck it down with the bolt. The spring tensions the assembly and the taper centers it. I find it hard to believe that you're to install the flange bare as the splines would see additional strain without the spring and taper. Again it can be a pain to start that bolt but all you have to do is lean into it while turning the bolt.


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

Ah, the picture loaded lol. Doesn't seem the diff accommodates a tapered ring. If this is the case you might want to consider removing the passenger flange as well to make sure it's installation was done correctly.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Jayj said:


> Ah, the picture loaded lol. Doesn't seem the diff accommodates a tapered ring. If this is the case you might want to consider removing the passenger flange as well to make sure it's installation was done correctly.


My thoughts exactly... but I have bigger problems now:/

When I went to remove the reverse sensor to fill the trans It snapped right off... I may have over torqued it last time or didn't have it exactly at 90° or a combination of both. So now, I have to find out how to replace it. From what I see you can replace the upper shifter mount (I don't know what it's called but I know there are 2 triple squares holding it in).... Does anyone know anything about this? I'll be heading to the dealer to get an exploded view and parts to hopefully fix it. I am pissed! I was so close to driving my car... It's been 2 weeks now:/


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine is taken out from my other yes it can come out. But the reverse sensor can cone out with a screw remover. It's a hollow bolt essentially get some reverse threaded screw/bolt removers and it'll come out.don't take it apart that far

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd sell you the gear selector if you need mine

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Mine is taken out from my other yes it can come out. But the reverse sensor can cone out with a screw remover. It's a hollow bolt essentially get some reverse threaded screw/bolt removers and it'll come out.don't take it apart that far
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Haha, yea I was happy it as easy to get out and yes you are correct I as able to get it out just like you said. I as relieved. I put 1 quart of fluid back in to see if the flange is still leaking for some reason. It doesn't look like the flange is all the way in:/


----------

